# Cromford Garden Centre - April 2018



## RavenTT (May 10, 2018)

The garden centre closed in 2007 due to the business facing unfortunate financial issues. I actually came across it a few years ago when I found an advert for a car boot sale there. After driving up and down the same stretch of road too many times, I realised the advert was obviously old and the garden centre clearly hadn’t been open for business for quite some time. The 4 acre site was sold to property developers but remains unchanged over ten years on…





























































_Above: Cuppa, anyone?_










_Above: Christmas tree graveyard! Very much the ghost of Christmas past._





_Above: *In my best Lady Bracknell voice* A handbaaaaaag?!_









































This is Reaperman’s favourite so far. Where I usually favour residential sites, this one was definitely up there for me too. We didn’t know where to photograph first, there was so much to look at!

From across the canal, you can see the remains of a large stone dinosaur but we were unable to locate it in the actual grounds as it begins to get quite boggy towards the bank. I won't lie, I was very disappointed we didn't get to say hello to it! 

Happy exploring,
Raven & Reaperman


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2018)

Nice pics Raven and I enjoyed the captions, a tad over Ernest do you think&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## littleboyexplore (May 10, 2018)

I quite like that


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 11, 2018)

That's a nice one but it looks like the property developers have forgotten about it.


----------

